# The Otis Legend



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I used to have a black cat named Otis, he travelled with us on the road in a rock band for over 2 years. We booked out of Toronto and when we would arrive at a new town, we would let Otis out the hotel window or door to scout the area. He would usually disappear for the first day or two but then re-appear for food (and further instructions) 

One Halloween, we were booked in the small northern town of Wa-Wa Ontario. Otis walked around the bar all night as we played, never scared of the loud music or costumed customers....can you imagine, this black cat wandering around the bar during our show, everyone loved him. 

A year or so later we returned to the same bar to play, many of the patrons only remembered us when we mentioned "Otis" ....so who's owns the show??? 

Sorry to say but Otis passed away back in the early 90's, he had a thousand adventures and was loved unconditionally. He was 16.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Otis sounds like the coolest cat. Do you have a picture of him???


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catwoman said:


> Otis sounds like the coolest cat. Do you have a picture of him???


I have a few, I will dig one up and post it. It's good to think about him again.


----------



## minapgp (Feb 13, 2003)

**

16 is a good long life for any cat! my oldest cat, Sassy is turning 12 this year...her age is slowly starting to show on her, she doesn`t jump as high as she used to, and she complains a bit more now when you go to pick her up, but I love her to death! Cute stories about your Otis, he sounded like a hoot!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: *



minapgp said:


> 16 is a good long life for any cat! my oldest cat, Sassy is turning 12 this year...her age is slowly starting to show on her, she doesn`t jump as high as she used to, and she complains a bit more now when you go to pick her up, but I love her to death! Cute stories about your Otis, he sounded like a hoot!


Otis was a great cat. I miss him. My cat Ben is also 12. He is still as active as ever. He really loves to chase his laser light but he tuckers out a little quicker each year. Maybe you can post a picture of Sassy?

It's great to see new members, I know a nice couple who are cat lovers and I have got them looking at this board so maybe they will chime in sometime soon. I had mentioned knowing a cat named Mr.Toe who lived to be 21 or 23....that was their cat. He is the oldest cat I had known. He was amazingly sprite and youthful when he had began his 20's.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I really didnt think before I got my cats that cats live that long. I am so happy to know that cats can live even more than 20 years! I loved this story, seemed like a hip cat! :wink:


----------

